# New electrical forum?



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

An _electrical_ forum has been proposed for the technical section. Before adding this forum I would like to get some feedback on how much interest there is in having such a forum, and whether it will be used. So my question to you is, if an electrical forum were created, of how much use to you would it be?

Such a forum would be for the topic of discussing electrical problems and solutions. Please let me know what you think by posting here.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

As I'm a dumbass when it comes to electrical work and most of the work happening to my car right now is electrical, I'd use it for sure.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd use it!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i would like it to....


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

sounds good to me two thumbs up


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

thats a thumbs up for me, also.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

More options to at least figure out what is wrong with our cars, at times, is always a good thing. I know that it might keep me from frying something.


Later,
Mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm Down


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Even though we've had good response to this, we're probably not going to create an electrical forum. Some of the technical forums (such as brakes) don't have that much discussion and I think electrical would run into the same problem.


----------

